

More people to quit Facebook after Prism news - weakwire
http://blog.pollfish.com/post/53190772465/the-prism-effect#.Ub8by1pwb0t

======
bifrost
This seems pretty weak. Facebook only knows what you tell it, Google on the
other hand...

~~~
weakwire
Sure but the point here is how the general population react on the news about
prism.

------
andreasvourkos
They will change their mind in a week probably after Prism is not on hot news
anymore..

------
tsironakos
Very neat infographic.

------
zaoudis
Interesting

